# Steigung, Hoch- und Tiefpunkte, Nullstellen im JAVA Coding



## I-Love-Java (4. Dez 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich muss für ein Informatikprojekt an der Hochschule Steigung, Hoch- und Tiefpunkte, Nullstellen berechnen und anschließend Zeichnen lassen.
Meine erste Frage ist dabei:
*Wie stelle ich eine Steigung,  Hoch- und Tiefpunkte, Nullstellen  in Java dar- aus mathematischer Sicht in Java dar? *
Ich habe*keine Ahnung* , kann mir einer Helfen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2010)

I-Love-Java hat gesagt.:


> *Wie stelle ich eine Steigung,  Hoch- und Tiefpunkte, Nullstellen  in Java dar- aus mathematischer Sicht in Java dar? *



Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## I-Love-Java (4. Dez 2010)

Also ich brauche f'(x) als Coding.

Wie kann ich das in mein Programm codieren? Ich lade mal ein screenshot mit hoch. Ich muss in die JTextfields zahlen eintippen, die bilden dann meine Funktion. Und unten im JRadioButton klicke ich an, was ich berechnet haben will. z.B. möchte ich meine Steigung berechnet haben. wie schreibe ich mein Coding die Formel meiner Steigung. Ich kann das nicht ;(
Habe ich mich ausdrücken können?


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2010)

Du kannst dir z.B eine Klasse Polynom mit entsprechenden Attributen schreiben oder einfach ein Array/Liste nehmen.


----------



## WIaimy (6. Dez 2010)

es ist ja schonmal klar, das in deinem ersten Feld der Faktor von x³ steht, danach kommt x², dann x und dann nur die Zahl.
Wie leitet man ab? 
--> Relativ einfach

f'(x) = 3*a*x² + 2*b*x + c  wäre die Gleichung für deine Ableitung. 

Alles, was du tun musst, ist jetzt die Zahlen "a, b, c" einlesen zu lassen (für Nullstellen, was du ja auch nicht mit der Ableitung machst, natürlich noch "d") und dann das ganze Null setzen. 
Du hast also nach der Multiplikation sowas da stehen:
ax²+bx+c
Jetzt kannst du die p/q-Formel z.B. nehmen:





Damit lässt du dir deine Extrema ausrechnen. 
Um auf Hoch/Tiefpunkte zu prüfen brauchst du dann noch die zweite Ableitung:
f''(x) = 2*a*x + b
--> Ausmultiplizieren:
f''(x) = a*x + b

```
b = b * (-1); 
x = b / a;
if(x<0){
System.out.print("Hochpunkt");
}else{
System.out.print("Tiefpunkt");
}
```
Damit hättest du die Extrema.
Und eine Steigung berechnest du, indem du den Punkt in die erste Ableitung einsetzt.
Hilft das, oder bin ich an deinem problem vorbei?


----------

